# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  where to buy the thermoelectric module (TEM)

## will

I want to DIY an thermoelectric chiller, any one know where can I get the TE module? Thanks.

Here're some links
http://kinobu.hp.infoseek.co.jp/kuuraa2.html
http://kinobu.hp.infoseek.co.jp/kuuraa3.html
http://kinobu.hp.infoseek.co.jp/kuuraa4.html

----------


## dx

for your reference
http://www.petfrd.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11068

----------


## will

Thanks dx, that's really helpful. 
going to order one from ebay. duno how long it takes to ship it to singapore

----------

